

USE Method: Linux Performance Checklist - georgebashi
http://www.brendangregg.com/USEmethod/use-linux.html

======
vehementi
"Discovered" this guy due to some reddit post. Now reading his "Systems
Performance" book which should definitely be required reading for performance
engineers.

------
jamesaguilar
A good collection of tools, but I can't figure out the distinction between
utilization and saturation in this schema.

~~~
georgebashi
This is a summary / cheat-sheet for diagnosing performance problems with the
"USE" method. It's explained in much more detail here:
[http://www.brendangregg.com/usemethod.html](http://www.brendangregg.com/usemethod.html)

Worth checking out the rest of the site too, really useful stuff for
performance engineers.

For reference, the definitions are:

* utilization: the average time that the resource was busy servicing work

* saturation: the degree to which the resource has extra work which it can't service, often queued

* errors: the count of error events

------
gazarsgo
re: storage capacity, does df -h report inodes on other OS? On Ubuntu you need
to do df -i to see inode utilization.

------
cihangirsavas
it is like TL:DR for "Systems Performance" book :)

